# HGH and height



## MiniHulk (Apr 13, 2018)

I've read a lot of conflicting things about HGH... have any of you used it and found that you got any taller as an adult over 30?


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 14, 2018)

No. Growth plates are fixed at that age.


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

No way, is that possible?


----------



## AllesT (Apr 15, 2018)

HGH is just for people who have a high level of disposable income. You also need to have the connections in the bodybuilding world in order to get legit HGH since getting one without a prescription is almost impossible. Those who cannot afford turn to black market vendors. However, purchasing from these sources are highly unreliable and the products are not questionable. You might not know this, but most HGH users who got their products from black market sources may just be injecting sugar water or what they call the GH-releasing peptides with anti-diuretics.


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 22, 2018)

MiniHulk said:


> I've read a lot of conflicting things about HGH... have any of you used it and found that you got any taller as an adult over 30?



I don't think so, but some black market suppliers said so many fairy tales of hgh for increase selling


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 20, 2018)

It's quite impossible.


----------



## BadGas (May 20, 2018)

I know many will disagree with your assessment .. Probably ask you for your proof of this.. We can agree that at times, buying supplements from UGL's seems like a shell game at best.. And thanks to the rules in this country (along with many others).. those of us who seek such supplements as HGH.. have little other alternative. 

Enter the room IMF/ASF .. At least now we have place we can all get together .. to discuss our experiences with said UGL's and their products... So if things are as you say.. we stand a better chance of figuring this out. 

Also.. I'm curious: A lot of sponsors that sell HGH on our boards, they've had their products tested.. What's your take on those who can produce testing to go along with their product?? 




AllesT said:


> HGH is just for people who have a high level of disposable income. You also need to have the connections in the bodybuilding world in order to get legit HGH since getting one without a prescription is almost impossible. Those who cannot afford turn to black market vendors. However, purchasing from these sources are highly unreliable and the products are not questionable. You might not know this, but most HGH users who got their products from black market sources may just be injecting sugar water or what they call the GH-releasing peptides with anti-diuretics.


----------

